# Genesis Series 3 Compact 4 Amplifier (4 channel amplifier)



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Genesis Series 3 - Compact 4 - 4 channel amplifier

Item Number : 261033202525

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------

